# Pollinator Seed



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

Has anyone ever used pollinator seed mixes before?
I'm curious to see if the flowers really grow or if it's better to just buy the plants. 
Definitely trying to add bees and butterflies into my landscape.


----------

